# Cookie's A Happy Girl!



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Look at her big tiel smile!! She has a new green boy to fall beak-over-tail in love with.


----------



## sammy2850 (Aug 24, 2007)

when did you get a new budgie.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm birdsitting him for a friend.  His name is Tiggy.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Awww! Look at Cookie looking all pretty! I love tiel smiles! I guess you're the birdiesitter around there huh! Did the others go home yet?


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Yes, Banjo and Sunny went home on Saturday, and Tiggy got here yesterday.  Never a dull moment in our house!


----------



## nic bike (Oct 21, 2007)

Aww Cookie's smile is so cute and so is Tiggy!


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Awww no!!! Bailee had gone down the ladder of love again!


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Cookie's smile is, really a model's smile!! Tiggy looks like s/he is enjoing there self  When does Tiggy go home ???


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Awww poor Bailee, Cookie and her wandering eye...hehe


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Cute photo  She sure does love the green guys


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

sophiay said:


> When does Tiggy go home ???


Friday!  He's not here for long, but i'm enjoying having him.


----------



## sammy2850 (Aug 24, 2007)

lol i read fizzys entry on your blog and was waiting for a post saying look i got a new budgie.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Bea said:


> Friday!  He's not here for long, but i'm enjoying having him.


So you have not had him for long then


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Nope! But everyone's had fun during his short stay. Cookie loves visiting his cage and stealing his seed. :lol:


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I just love Cookie she is such as sneaky girl


----------



## **TielHeart** (Jan 3, 2008)

Cookie looks like one happy little tiel with Tiggy around!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

he is such a gorgious looking budgie my next budgie is going to be a green one


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Bea said:


> Nope! But everyone's had fun during his short stay. Cookie loves visiting his cage and stealing his seed. :lol:


LOL!! Does she love budgie seed, like my Earl! He eats both!  :lol:


----------

